# Ari Had Quadruplets



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

After two weeks of looking like a beached whale she finally popped. 

Two boys and two girls. The boys are named Traveler and Icarus, the girls are Heifer and Gidget. 

Pics tomorrow.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!  pics??


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Awesome! Yes pics pics pics!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Yay congrats!!! Pics!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats on the awesome quads. I can't wait to see them and love the names.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, quads! Very cool. Congrats!!!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Since y'all where so patient.

Here they are.

All together

















Traveler









Heifer









Icarus









Gidget









Icarus has some interesting ears. You can hardly make it out in this pic, but it almost looks like he has one Nubian ear and a Pygmy one. 









A good shot of Traveler's face. 









When she was born I swear she looked just like a calf with her markings. 









Tiny little Gidget.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Awwww yay! They are so cute!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

omg they are so cute! so the little black one is an odd ball of the group so you can send it to me


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Awww they are beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are all so cute!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats cute! Its kind of funny...chammy, chammy, chammy....black! Slipped that one in on ya. Lol. The ear reminds me of a buckling I had two seasons ago, some have a bit of a floppy ear thing but they stand up. This guy's was floppy for a couple of weeks:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable! 

Quads are certainly a surprise aren't they? I about had heart failure with my first set born here!
Watch their bellies to be sure they're getting enough from mama... of my 4 babies, 2 were huge compared to the other 2 and they definately pushed the littles away when mama fed them.

The floppy ear will straighten, the little buckling of the quads here was as perfect as his sisters at birth but at 2 days, he looked like a puppy as his ears went floppy! By 2 weeks though they were straight again


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

What!!!! They are so adorable. I LOVE the last picture.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!

That is way too much cute...I love it!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

You can send me one or two or three lol. They are cuties for sure.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow , four little angels , how precious 
Congrats


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

liz said:


> Adorable!
> 
> Quads are certainly a surprise aren't they? I about had heart failure with my first set born here!
> Watch their bellies to be sure they're getting enough from mama... of my 4 babies, 2 were huge compared to the other 2 and they definately pushed the littles away when mama fed them.
> ...


I've been watching them for awhile and the appear to have a "schedule", that's the best way I can describe it. Two will drink, they'll walk away and then the other two will go. No pushing or shoving.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

firelight27 said:


> Thats cute! Its kind of funny...chammy, chammy, chammy....black! Slipped that one in on ya. Lol. The ear reminds me of a buckling I had two seasons ago, some have a bit of a floppy ear thing but they stand up. This guy's was floppy for a couple of weeks:


Your baby is sooo cute!

The two times I've bred her, she had a cammie and a b&w. Two of them are starting to turn silver just like mamma. :clap:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Its amazing how they have their own "schedule" isnt it ?
My hubs dog had ten pups and they have two groups who take turns feeding , its just amazing to watch them switch groups , lol.
I think even the momma is surprised , lolol
Life is just extraordinary isnt it ?


----------



## emmaandoscar (Jan 20, 2013)

*Congrats!*

Oh my gosh...those are so adorable! I want to let my pygmy doe have a baby (or how ever many she'd have) but I'm scared to because I'm new to goats and don't know anything about breeding or kidding. Emma will be two around April and I thought that she's a good age if I'm gonna do it. I just keep reading horror stories about kidding and pygmy goats and am scared...but then I see pics of all your babies and I just want to experience baby goats once! I only have two goats, Emma and Oscar and wouldn't mind a couple more 

I love your pictures and your new babies! Thanks for posting!

Carol


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> omg they are so cute! so the little black one is an odd ball of the group so you can send it to me


Oh no, you have some competition for the little black one! What a beauty, but what a blessing to have 4 beauties born looking so healthy and cute!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

emmaandoscar said:


> Oh my gosh...those are so adorable! I want to let my pygmy doe have a baby (or how ever many she'd have) but I'm scared to because I'm new to goats and don't know anything about breeding or kidding. Emma will be two around April and I thought that she's a good age if I'm gonna do it. I just keep reading horror stories about kidding and pygmy goats and am scared...but then I see pics of all your babies and I just want to experience baby goats once! I only have two goats, Emma and Oscar and wouldn't mind a couple more
> 
> I love your pictures and your new babies! Thanks for posting!
> 
> Carol


You probably won't have any problems. But, it you'd feel more comfortable you should speak to a large animal vet and have them check out the does and help you when it comes time for them to kid.

"A couple more" will turn into a hundred. :laugh:


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

They are soooo super cute!!! congratulations!!!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

pixie said:


> Oh no, you have some competition for the little black one! What a beauty, but what a blessing to have 4 beauties born looking so healthy and cute!


Thank You!

I beg you, take the little black one!

The poor little thing was born without a functioning brain. She couldn't find her way out of the nursery when I opened the gate. Mamma and her three siblings exited, she ran in circles screaming. :GAAH:She can see, I've watched her walk over to her brother and ram him.


----------

